# TiVo Mini Stuttering



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

About 2-3 times a day my TiVo Mini is stuttering for 1-2 seconds. I have it hooked up via MoCA to my Roamio Pro.

I can't think of anything else to check. Should I expect a stutter free Mini or is this to be expected with a network connected client?

Thank you.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

docprego said:


> About 2-3 times a day my TiVo Mini is stuttering for 1-2 seconds. I have it hooked up via MoCA to my Roamio Pro.
> 
> I can't think of anything else to check. Should I expect a stutter free Mini or is this to be expected with a network connected client?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,
You should be able to get a stutter free picture on the mini, barring the rare glitch on the main signal. If not, then the most likely issue is a marginal MoCA network. Have you installed a POE/ Whole Home DVR filter on the main input to your coax? Check and tighten all of the coax fittings, examine the splitters and coax connectors, and install 75 ohm coax terminators on any open/ unused ports including wall plates. Consider upgrading your splitters to MoCA rated ones if they are not MoCA rated already. Do you have any amplifiers on your coax?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

docprego said:


> About 2-3 times a day my TiVo Mini is stuttering for 1-2 seconds. I have it hooked up via MoCA to my Roamio Pro.
> 
> I can't think of anything else to check. Should I expect a stutter free Mini or is this to be expected with a network connected client?


Just wanted to pipe-in to echo fcfc2's comments...


fcfc2 said:


> You should be able to get a stutter free picture on the mini, barring the rare glitch on the main signal. If not, then the most likely issue is a marginal MoCA network.


I have a Mini working great over MoCA. But I also have one whose coax run I've disconnected from our cable plant, at least until I can find the time to diagnose why that particular Mini is slightly stutter-y.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> You should be able to get a stutter free picture on the mini, barring the rare glitch on the main signal. If not, then the most likely issue is a marginal MoCA network. Have you installed a POE/ Whole Home DVR filter on the main input to your coax? Check and tighten all of the coax fittings, examine the splitters and coax connectors, and install 75 ohm coax terminators on any open/ unused ports including wall plates. Consider upgrading your splitters to MoCA rated ones if they are not MoCA rated already. Do you have any amplifiers on your coax?


I checked and a POE filter is installed before the splitter where the cable enters my house.

I do have a splitter before the Mini. It's 5-2.3GHz, is that MoCA rated? One wire going to the Mini and the other to a Actiontec MoCA adapter which is connected to a gigabit switch. Could this be related to the stutter? I have 2 more unused MoCA filters if you think adding them would help. No amplifiers but I have one if that will help.

Thank you very much!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

docprego said:


> I checked and a POE filter is installed before the splitter where the cable enters my house.


Can you tell what the frequency spec is on that splitter?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

docprego said:


> I checked and a POE filter is installed before the splitter where the cable enters my house.
> 
> I do have a splitter before the Mini. It's 5-2.3GHz, is that MoCA rated? One wire going to the Mini and the other to a Actiontec MoCA adapter which is connected to a gigabit switch. Could this be related to the stutter? I have 2 more unused MoCA filters if you think adding them would help. No amplifiers but I have one if that will help.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Your splitter is not MoCA rated, the MoCA rated ones top out at about 1675 MGz but it should be ok. More MoCA filters will not help you. 
You do know that the mini has a builtin MoCA adapter? I can't quite picture how your cabling is wired, but you shouldn't need an adapter with your mini. The normal setup would be a MoCA adapter near your router with an ethernet cable run to the router from the adapter. Then enable MoCA on the Roamio and mini.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Can you tell what the frequency spec is on that splitter?


The one that splits the signal outside my house where it comes in from the street?



fcfc2 said:


> Your splitter is not MoCA rated, the MoCA rated ones top out at about 1675 MGz but it should be ok. More MoCA filters will not help you.
> 
> You do know that the mini has a builtin MoCA adapter? I can't quite picture how your cabling is wired, but you shouldn't need an adapter with your mini. The normal setup would be a MoCA adapter near your router with an ethernet cable run to the router from the adapter. Then enable MoCA on the Roamio and mini.


Yes I am using the Mini's integrated MoCA. I have the coax split by the splitter I mentioned. One wire goes into the Mini, the other goes into an Actiontec MoCA adapter. Then an Ethernet cable goes from the Actiontec to a switch. AppleTV and Roku connected to the switch by Ethernet.

Thank you both.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

docprego said:


> The one that splits the signal outside my house where it comes in from the street?


Yes. If that's where all your coax runs for your house split-off, then it would need to be MoCA-compatible, as well.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Yes. If that's where all your coax runs for your house split-off, then it would need to be MoCA-compatible, as well.


I didn't check that. BUT I had a whole home DVR system installed for about a week before the TiVo system; Cox's contour. I'm fairly certain that communicated over MoCA so you'd think they would make sure the splitter was MOcA compatible.

Then again, I had that system removed after a week because the client box worked absolutely horribly. Sort of a pattern emerging here....BUT the Mini works great 99.5% of the time.

I'll check it tomorrow.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

docprego said:


> I didn't check that. BUT I had a whole home DVR system installed for about a week before the TiVo system; Cox's contour. I'm fairly certain that communicated over MoCA so you'd think they would make sure the splitter was MOcA compatible.
> 
> Then again, I had that system removed after a week because the client box worked absolutely horribly. Sort of a pattern emerging here....BUT the Mini works great 99.5% of the time.
> 
> I'll check it tomorrow.


Hi, 
In your situation, I would take the steps I suggested earlier regarding the cabling. Check the cable fittings and make sure they are all the "compression" type rather than the older crimp on ones. Given that you have a marginal situation I would also consider replacing any splitters which are not MoCA rated. The only cable company that routinely uses MoCA rated splitters is Verizon Fios. Below are some links for various items which can be used to upgrade your setup, not all apply.
Verizon
https://www.verizon.com/home/fios-accessories/
Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=moca+splitters
Tech Tool Supply
http://www.techtoolsupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=catv+moca+rated

http://pctcorporate.com/products-main/hfc-networks/amplifiers/moca-bypass-amplifiers.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111437131611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

docprego said:


> Then again, I had that system removed after a week because the client box worked absolutely horribly. Sort of a pattern emerging here....BUT the Mini works great 99.5% of the time.


Yeah, I'd be making the same assumption re: the MoCA-ness of that main splitter, given that. Wouldn't hurt to check, if safely doable.

Short of that, I've got nothing -- beyond the cable plant inspection recommended by fcfc2, above. (edit: Oh, and most recently.)

You say you had a poorly performing Cox client. Was it in the same location as the stuttering Mini?

Do you have any other coax wall outlet-adjacent locations where you could place the Mini for the sake of testing. (i.e. Is it just the one cable run that's problematic?)


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> In your situation, I would take the steps I suggested earlier regarding the cabling. Check the cable fittings and make sure they are all the "compression" type rather than the older crimp on ones. Given that you have a marginal situation I would also consider replacing any splitters which are not MoCA rated. The only cable company that routinely uses MoCA rated splitters is Verizon Fios. Below are some links for various items which can be used to upgrade your setup, not all apply.
> Verizon
> https://www.verizon.com/home/fios-accessories/
> ...


I checked the splitter in the box outside my house. It's this unit:
http://www.commscope.com/catalog/broadband/product_details.aspx?id=45379

I think that's MoCA rated, am I correct?

I also swapped the splitter before the Mini with a MoCA rated unit.

My wife is now reporting about 1 stutter/freeze a day to me , occasionally 2. It seems slightly improved.

The only thing I haven't done yet from your suggested list is to place terminators on any open wall plates. However I can only think of 1 open plate, but I will terminate it later tonight.



krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I'd be making the same assumption re: the MoCA-ness of that main splitter, given that. Wouldn't hurt to check, if safely doable.
> 
> Short of that, I've got nothing -- beyond the cable plant inspection recommended by fcfc2, above. (edit: Oh, and most recently.)
> 
> ...


The Cox client was in the same position as the Mini. I do have other outlets but don't think a limited view on another cable run will be diagnostic.

Thank you both for the help and suggestions.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

docprego said:


> The only thing I haven't done yet from your suggested list is to place terminators on any open wall plates. However I can only think of 1 open plate, but I will terminate it later tonight.


At least until you get this thing working the way you want, one option would be to terminate unused cable runs at the main splitter, rather than at the wall outlet. (That is, disconnect the associated coax cable from the main splitter and screw the terminator onto the now-open output port.)

JUST REMEMBER you've disconnected some cables, and get 'em back in-line once you have your MoCA working.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

docprego said:


> I checked the splitter in the box outside my house. It's this unit:
> http://www.commscope.com/catalog/broadband/product_details.aspx?id=45379
> 
> I think that's MoCA rated, am I correct?


Not at that frequency range, 5-1002MHz, at least not "officially." You'll see comments indicating you *may* get a MoCA connection w/ 1GHz splitters, but, with your issues, I'd have Cox replace that splitter w/ one officially spec'd for the MoCA frequency range (e.g. 5-1675MHz). (see fcfc2's links above)

edit: Possible replacement: Holland 8-way MoCA-rated splitter (That is, if Cox doesn't replace it for you!)



docprego said:


> I also swapped the splitter before the Mini with a MoCA rated unit.


What was the frequency range on that splitter?


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Not at that frequency range, 5-1002MHz, at least not "officially." You'll see comments indicating you *may* get a MoCA connection w/ 1GHz splitters, but, with your issues, I'd have Cox replace that splitter w/ one officially spec'd for the MoCA frequency range (e.g. 5-1675MHz). (see fcfc2's links above)
> 
> edit: Possible replacement: Holland 8-way MoCA-rated splitter (That is, if Cox doesn't replace it for you!)
> 
> What was the frequency range on that splitter?


Both splitters have the same frequency range.

I guess my next move is replacing both splitters with MoCA rated ones.

Wonder if Cox has a pair or at least one of the two I can pick up at their Solutions store for free?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

docprego said:


> I guess my next move is replacing both splitters with MoCA rated ones.


That'd get my vote.



> Wonder if Cox has a pair or at least one of the two I can pick up at their Solutions store for free?


It's worth checking, but they're fairly cheap via fcfc2's links, above.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> That'd get my vote.
> 
> It's worth checking, but they're fairly cheap via fcfc2's links, above.


Thank you. What boggles my mind is that Cox installed that splitter when they installed Contour. That system works over MoCA!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

docprego said:


> Both splitters have the same frequency range.
> 
> I guess my next move is replacing both splitters with MoCA rated ones.
> 
> ...


Hi again,
That six way splitter from Cox is not MoCA rated, I think that Amazon has a 6 way one from MCR that is rated to 1200 MGz
http://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Perfo...qid=1435494748&sr=8-20&keywords=moca+splitter
I have not used that brand myself though. Again most cable companies with the exception of Fios do not use MoCA rated splitters, because MoCA will work on "most" systems without it....yours is "working" but not to your satisfaction. In these situations, the use of the MoCA rated equipment tends to give you that little extra throughput. The MoCA rated splitters are specifically designed to pass the MoCA frequencies better than standard splitters, plus they are actually rated for the frequencies being used by MoCA equipment.
By the way, an old trick is to take a standard pencil with the eraser and spin it down on the center conductor of the cable until it becomes bright and shiney again...worth a try and the price is right.


----------

